# SEARCHING for a rex baby!



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

Willing to travel! I'm in CT. Let me know!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you checked out http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?107746-CT-(Shelton-near-New-Haven)-Rats-for-adoption


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

I have. They responded with a "We'll check" and now haven't gotten back to me. I've been looking for a rex since the start of summer..


----------

